# Prayers please for my step-daughter and her boyfriend



## RJRMINIS (Feb 8, 2009)

My husband and I got the call today that his daughters Cortney and Shelby, and Corts boyfriend Ty, and another friend where in a bad accident.....the truck rolled.. Shelby is doing well and so is the other friend, both just had some bad scratches and are going to be sore.......3 of the 4 where thrown from the truck. We where told Cortney was found 150 ft from the truck.

Both Cortney and Ty where lifeflighted to a bigger hospital....Cortney had surgery today, and Ty is suppose to have surgery in the morning, both are in ICU.....At this time they are stable, but they do have major concerns...I can't get into all the details......because it is hard to type through my tears......We live 2 hours from them, so it was a terribly long drive, scared to death, and then had to drive another 1 1/2 to the other hospital they transfered her to. My husband stayed up there, and I am heading back in the morning with clothes...and had to come home to take care of the animals. My heart is breaking for him, and for her......I could hardly stand to see her in that bed with tubes out of her...I JUST PRAY Cortney and Ty will recover FULLY from this....so if you have a chance could you please say a prayer for my stepdaughter and her boyfriend. Cortney is a senior this year and has her whole life ahead of her.....and I am so scared.


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2009)

Prayers are being said here for Cortney and Ty!!!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2009)

Sending prayers for them to get better, and for strength for you and your hubby.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 8, 2009)

prayers for Courtney and Ty for a full recovery

and for your whole family in this emotional time


----------



## Sonya (Feb 8, 2009)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 8, 2009)

Prayers and positive thoughts for all involved.


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2009)

Sending prayers for Cortney and Ty to fully recover and for strength for you, your husband, and your family.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 8, 2009)

Prayers for Cortney and Ty! Please update us when you can.

Barbie


----------



## picasso (Feb 8, 2009)

Prayers from Kentucky for everyone involved. Hopefully, when you get there today there will be great news waiting for you.


----------



## barnbum (Feb 8, 2009)

Prayers coming. Hang in there.


----------



## Reble (Feb 8, 2009)

Thinking of you in your time of need, and for a full recovery



ray








ray



Way to young


----------



## casilda (Feb 8, 2009)

That is terrible .. I hope they will be ok ..


----------



## dgrminis (Feb 8, 2009)

Michele,

You know Josh and I are definetly praying for the Courtney and Ty (and all of you)... . I even called in Grandma's help since she seems to be on the "big guys" side.... Please let me know as soon as you hear any more and if you need ANYTHING at all dont hesitate to call us......

Lots of Love...

Tessie (and Josh)


----------



## Marylou (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 8, 2009)

How horrible. Praying for all of you!


----------



## Teresa (Feb 8, 2009)

Prayers coming for all of you. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 8, 2009)

Michelle My prayers are with Courtney and Ty. Please Lord watch over these to precious kids help them to hang on and recover from this terrible accident. Giive the Doctors special skill to heal them in the name of Jesus.


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 8, 2009)

What a nightmare for you and your husband. We'll be praying here in Pennsylvania for a full, complete, and quick recovery for Courtney and Ty.


----------



## Relic (Feb 8, 2009)

This is always a nightmare of mine when my daughters leave the farm for the hour drive back to there places at night l can't sleep till they phone and say they are home safe. Sending up a good word and so hope your daughter recovers well.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 8, 2009)

Prayers definitely being said...... I know this is a mother's fear for their young ones......


----------



## sedeh (Feb 8, 2009)

Prayers for Courtney and Ty.







Please be careful as you commute back and forth. Let us know how they're doing.


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 8, 2009)

Lots of prayers for all of you


----------



## horsehug (Feb 8, 2009)

Michele,

They are in my prayers and so are you and your whole family.

Susan O.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 8, 2009)

MIchele, You have prayers coming for both Courtney and Ty. PLEASE take care of yourself as well. I will be keeping you in my thoughts. (((hugs))) dear friend, and please TAKE CARE, if you need me..I am just a phone call away.

Corinne


----------



## lilstars (Feb 8, 2009)

thoughts and prayers to you all!!!

angel


----------



## picasso (Feb 8, 2009)

Any updates on the kids????


----------



## dgrminis (Feb 8, 2009)

Well I am not sure it is in my place to say but I know Michele is at the hospital. Courtney is still in ICU and TY has been in surgery since this afternoon. I really dont know to many of the details other than that....


----------



## REO (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Michele! What a horrible thing to happen! I wish I were there to give you a big hug. I'm sending prayers for Courtney and Ty! I can only imagine how hard this is on you and your husband.


----------



## Connie P (Feb 8, 2009)

Many Many prayers being sent out to Courtney, Ty and the entire family. I just went through a similar event and it is not a fun thing to experience. Big Hugs to you!!


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 8, 2009)

Sending prayers for them and you and your husband. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## minie812 (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anyone know which hospital are they in Wichita and does she need anything?


----------



## Mona (Feb 8, 2009)

Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## wildoak (Feb 9, 2009)

Prayers and best wishes for a quick recovery for them all, what a terrible thing to happen

Jan


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 9, 2009)

*Thank you for all the prayers, We sure do appreciate it, If you can continue to hold them in your prayers...it is going to be a long hard road for both of them.



*

*Cortney, well she has severe head trauma, she is in and out......will say a few things, and then a few things you can't understand....she is in alot of pain and when she wakes up she cries out alot......so they have her on morphine, and she has to wear a neck brace, as she has a small fracture in her neck......that should heal on its own. She broke her ankle severly, the bone was protruding and then came down on the skin as a vice, so she lost skin due to it dying before they got her into surgery, they had to clean it and wash it out and then they where able to sew it up, he did have enough skin to close it....he is hoping the skin will heal but there is a chance it can die, and then she would need skin grafts.**She also tore her ACL in her other leg. **I hope and pray with a little time, she will wake up and be herself....she has answered questions for the nurse, sometime with the right answers and sometimes with the wrong answers.....she does know her name. but gets other things confused.*

*Ty had surgery today, and it was a long day, he was in there from early afternoon till early evening. The family was told it does not look good for him, and he most likely will be paralyzed from the waist down and in a wheel chair........I am just sick......and pray this is not the case, but I did not hear what all the dr said to them, so will find out more tomorrow. *

My husband is really having a hard time with this....In 2000 our daughter we have together was diagnosed with Cancer, and went through a long hard road to recovery, and now to be dealing with another daughter in the hospital....he just is really having a tough time with understanding it all..........thank god, Shelby is ok, she was thrown out of the truck as well, but is doing really good, despite some cuts scrapes and bruises.... He really loves his "girls" so please keep him in your prayers as he is trying to handle all of the worries and stress.

I am attaching a picture of Cortney, one of her senior pics, and one of her and Ty together.



So you will know who you are praying for. I have watched her grow since she was 5 years old...into a beautiful young woman, and although I am not her Real mom, I am her step mom and I love her with all my heart.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 9, 2009)

Still sending prayers. My Mom once told me while I was in the hospital....there is no worse feeling in the world then watching your children in pain, that it is complete and total utter torture. Hugs to you, your husband, and Ty's parents as well.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 9, 2009)

Still have you and your family in my prayers


----------



## Barbie (Feb 9, 2009)

You all are still in my prayers.

Barbie


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2009)

Sending lots of prayers and healing thoughts!


----------



## picasso (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Everybody is still in our prayers. Hopefully, they are very wrong about the prognosis for Ty.


----------



## hahler (Feb 9, 2009)

Michelle if you need ANYTHING you have our phone number

give us a call

dawn


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 9, 2009)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## h2t99 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sending many prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 9, 2009)

Prayers and good wishes for them both!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for the update. I'm praying hard for them.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 9, 2009)

Michele, You need to rest up as you have to KEEP it together for Jon & all. I realize it is very hard to deal with a car accident of this magnitude but You will get through it and there a tons of prayers coming for you guys. Sometimes we don't know why, just that it is & have to take one day at a time. I wish I was closer I could take care of your animals so you could stay there with Jon. Prayers...prayers & more, Judy & John


----------



## Charlene (Feb 9, 2009)

thoughts and many, many prayers for healing. i am so sorry to read about this.


----------



## bfogg (Feb 9, 2009)

Praying for all involved.

Bonnie


----------



## SilverDollar (Feb 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of this tragedy. I cannot even imagine what you are going through. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just caught this and sending prayers fast and hard. What a tragedy. Hang in there!





Leia


----------



## Mona (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks foir the update. Sending continued prayers for both of those beautiful young people.


----------



## mininik (Feb 9, 2009)

Sending my prayers... I hope everything turns out okay for you all.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 9, 2009)

Michele, I am hoping for the best andf will be keeping you and your family in our prayers. If there is ANYTHING I can do , just give me a call. Is it possible to give us a address so we could send her cards?

Corinne


----------



## minimama (Feb 9, 2009)

I just saw this. Prayers coming your way from here too. I have three daughters and have been in a similar situation so I am right thre with you. Hugs and prayers!


----------



## Mercysmom (Feb 9, 2009)

Prayers sent your way... may everyone heal quickly....

Denise


----------



## Cimarron (Feb 9, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers for you, your husband, your stepdaughter and her boyfriend. Hopefully things will not be as bad as they think for the young man. Take care of yourself so you can take care of them. Sheila


----------



## srpwildrose (Feb 9, 2009)

Dear friend Michele,

Sending prayers your way for a quick recovery.

Keep us posted.


----------



## nootka (Feb 9, 2009)

Adding my thoughts and hopes to all the others...best possible outcome for all.

Liz


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Feb 10, 2009)

sending prays from SC

May the Lord watch over this family during this tuff time.

Hope your daughter and her boyfriend makes a full and quick recovery

The McCartha's


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 10, 2009)

I hope everyone has improved this morning.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 10, 2009)

Sending huge prayers your way!! I can't even imagine! She is very pretty. Reminds me of Sandra Bullock. They look very happy together. Anyways, big prayers for all of you.


----------



## albahurst (Feb 10, 2009)

Michele-

I just saw your post- prayers sent your way.

Please call if you need anything- I live about 100 miles from you, is all.

Peggy


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 10, 2009)

*oh my




im soooo sorry sending prayers*


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone, your prayers are helping!!!! Cortney is doing a little better, she stayed awake longer today, Jon had a bit of a rough night with her, but today she seemed alot better, they are trying her with drinking liquids and she did good, and then tried some soft foods and she is eating.... She still kinda is in and out......she says things that are totally off the wall, but then will say things that make sense too......it is just taking time with the head injury........but she is for sure doing better........she is answering questions with the right answers, she is giving us kisses when we ask for them........she complains of lots of pains, which is totally to be expected, her back was hurting, and I rubbed it for a long time, and she didn't want me to stop..........she got to see her little sister today, which made them both cry, but she told Tana she loved her and missed her and that helped Tana alot, as she has been sooo worried about her big sister. And she is recognizing people, I think she has done well since Sat........and hopefully by the weekend she will be even better. They may move her out of ICU tomorrow.






Please keep praying because I really believe in the power of prayer!

We got to go see Ty tonight too, he is out of ICU, and he is on a physical therapy floor........he has a very long road ahead of him, but he vows he will not lay in a bed or be wheelchair bound..........he will walk again.............and I really pray that that will happen.........He loves to hunt and he said he cannot shoot the BIG BUCKS from a wheelchair..........but Jon told him even if he has to be in one for awhile, He will camoflauge the wheelchair for him! That made him laugh. All he thinks about is Cortney, I about cried when I seen he has a huge senior picture of her blew up in a frame so he can see it from his bed. I hope they both get better so they can spend a little time together.

Thanks again everyone that has been saying prayers...........and thank you to everyone who has offered their support, I cannot tell you how much it means to me!


----------



## Barbie (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank God they are both doing better. I pray that they will both make a complete recovery and be together soon.

Barbie


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 11, 2009)

So glad to hear they are doing better! That is so romantic that he has the big picture of her to look at. It is usually the other way around. Wow! I have tears in my eyes too, thinking about that. My SIL was in a really bad car accident at about the same age. Her boyfriend and best friend were killed. She had major brain injuries and back injuries and she was on life support. They didn't think she would survive, gave her last rights, called the whole family to take her off life support and let her die but when they took her off life support she kept on breathing and had brain activity. She survived, went through college. Highest marks in her class everytime and has a terrific job, two beautiful boys (which they told her she should never have children due to the back injury) and is happily married. Your daughter will do great because it sounds like she has the will. Hugs to you all! I'll be watching for future updates!!


----------



## Charlene (Feb 11, 2009)

SO SO glad both kids are improving!! lots of good thoughts and prayers going out to you and PaintedM, what a truly inspiring story!


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 14, 2009)

Continued prayers for all of you! I'm so happy to hear they are doing better! The human body can recover from terrible trauma and go on to live normally and I pray this will be the case with them. I was in a really bad accident just after we were married, had a severe back injury and was told I would never carry children and then another accident 2 years ago where I had a severe head injury and was told I wouldn't be able to return to work for several years at the very best (if I was lucky) and would have lasting damage, that my pregnancy would not go to term and if it did my child would have serious developmental delays from all the medications for my head injury. Well... I was back at work in 4 months, have a healthy very advanced (already walking and talking) little girl that just turned 1 and am pregnant with my 4th child. I have some lasting issues from both accidents but nothing that I can't deal with. The treatments, therapy programs they have, the human spirit and prayer can do amazing things.

Please keep us updated on their progress.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 15, 2009)

Head trauma has to be the hardest thing to deal with.......she is having a heck of a time, it is like she starts to do good, then things go backwards.......she had a tough time last night....




My husband is really having a very hard time.......we both stayed up with her all night long.....and are exhausted. There is a possibility we may move her to another rehab center that specializes more in head trauma, but she needs to make more progress first.........Ty is going to also be moved to a rehab that specializes in the care he needs.........these two kids still need lots of prayers...I know Cortney is trying to come back to us fully, but it just takes time for the healing, and it is pretty hard to watch her as she struggles to keep her eyes open, and to understand what is going on.....she is frustrated as well.......she makes comments like she is not normal, and she doesn't know why...and is very emotional, it just tears your heart out.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 15, 2009)

Michele, It will take some time and day by day for sure. Remember baby steps and I know it is exhausting for you and Jon


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 15, 2009)

Sending prayers for healing your way. It is a parent's nightmare, for sure. My nephew spent a month at the regional trauma center after his car accident, he is doing better now but does have a lifetime of pain to deal with. Such a horrible thing to happen to a young person.


----------



## Connie P (Feb 15, 2009)

Continued prayers for Cortney and Jon - Thanks for keeping us posted. I think about these two kids often and hope so much that they can heal and more forward from this.


----------

